# Adopting a cat who has lived whole life at a shelter?



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

Has anyone here ever adopted an adult cat who has lived his or her whole life (since kittenhood) in a shelter and has never spent time in a family home?

Any particular challenges you faced integrating the cat into a household? Any advice to help with the transition?


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

Friends of ours adopted a wee girl - Sookie, from the shelter we work with. Sookie was about 3 months old when she was rescued from a cat hoarding situation. She was completely unsocialised when uplifted and spent a few months in foster care with other kittens. The kittens she was uplifted with adjusted really well and were adopted out quite quickly but Sookie never really adjusted and spent her days in the shelter hiding and avoiding contact with everyone except her old foster mum. She'd only come out at night when it was quiet and deserted. 

Last Xmas, my daughter's friends 'catnapped' a mother cat and her kitten from their block of flats - the cats had been abandoned for a week and Jeff & Konny were caring for them. The kitten went to the shelter and the Mum - Lorelai (grumpy Mamma ca that she was) came to our place to live in foster for 6 weeks until Jeff and Konny moved into their new house. During that time, they visited the shelter, heard about Sookie's plight and decided to adopt her as well as Lorelai. Sookie was a year old by this time and Jeff was the only person EVER (other than her foster mum) that had managed to touch Sookie - he is a cat whisperer!

So, we had both kittehs at our place. They were in the same room together for the 6 weeks and Sookie spent most of her time hiding in a box. She was incredibly timid and hated to be touched but slowly she learned we weren't going to hurt her, that we brought yummy food for her to scoff and that being patted was quite nice actually! 

Fast forward 8 months and both cats are in the new house with Jeff and Konny. They've not done anything special, just let her get used to living with them in her own time. The cats had their own room for a while so that they got used to the new house & living arrangements gradually. 

Sookie has transformed herself, proving that the right environment can make a MASSIVE difference. She now stays in the same room when visitors arrive, she sleeps on Jeff's lap, beats up Lorelai (not nasty, just standing up for herself), demands attention day and night and is learning to play up a storm. In short, she has undergone a total and complete transformation - it is simply amazing to see.


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks for sharing that story. It's wonderful that Sookie has found a home where she's safe and happy! 

Fortunately, the cat I'm looking to adopt is 1.) surprisingly well-socialized given he's never lived in a family home, and 2.) already has a good bond with me because I volunteer at the shelter where he lives. When I come in he purrs and wants me to pick him up, so I think he'd adjust to living with me. He also is good with other cats.

I just want to make his transition from shelter to home as smooth as possible.


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

What a lucky boy - when are you planning on bringing him home ? I can't wait to meet him


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm hoping to be able to bring him home within the next week. I'm in the process of moving to a new apartment, and I think it'll be easier on my current cats if all the big changes happen at once, so I'm planning to move all the cats in at around the same time. They can get used to smelling each other in the new house for a little while before they meet in person.

I'm going to put in my adoption paperwork when I go in for my volunteering on Wednesday. The shelter has cared for him for several years, so I'm sure they won't mind holding onto him for a few more days while I move furniture.

I will certainly post pics of his homecoming, assuming all goes well!


----------



## ownedby4cats (Jan 23, 2012)

How old is he? That's wonderful that you are going to give him a real home! I really love this forum. The BEST people I've ever "met" are here!


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

ownedby4cats said:


> How old is he?


I've been told he's two and also that he's three at different times - so he is probably one or the other.  He's been at the shelter since prior to weaning; he was placed with a nursing mother cat on arrival.

He's one of the sweetest cats I've ever met, and I consider myself very fortunate to have the possibility of him coming home with me.

Even though he has a great personality, he has some medical needs and he's an all-black cat, which isn't popular in my area, so he's been waiting a long time for a home. Unless someone else snatches him up in the meantime, he'll be getting a home with me soon.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Awww sooo sweet! I don't think black cats are popular anywhere...except for here  and 2 of my 3 sisters have black cats..including me! 

He might adjust right away...I would just keep him in 1 room for a lil bit and gradually let him have full range of the apt. Lots of treats and some good toys...especially stick toys with feathers..or dabird...I used that to intergrate marshall and gizmo  and it helped

Good luck and yes pictures please

Marshall approves


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I've never adopted a cat from a shelter, but what a fantastic thing to do! Since he's socialized it might go really well. How sad that this Cay has lived his whole life at a shelter.

The only somewhat similar scenario I know of is a puppy mill dog that was at least 5, but in that case the dog was abused, so it was a far from normal dog...


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

You're getting a third kitty? That's such exciting news, BG!  Poor boy, he's been waiting so long, it's so wonderful that you're going to give him a home. 

I think you're right to introduce him to the family before Maisie and Zephyr firmly establish the new appartment as their territory.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I adopted 3 adult strays. The most suffering they've caused me is they stole my computer chair and I had to buy another one for me. Plus they almost daily want to go for a stroll in the garden downstairs, that's where I took them from.


----------



## Kbbargho (Mar 26, 2013)

We got Squee at 9 months. She's been at the RSPCA since she was about 6 weeks. Tbh she was awesome with our other cat. I thanked being constantly surrounded by others made it easy for her to get on with Mika.

However, she's 2 now and we still can't pick her up. I'd put that down to a lack of contact with people


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

No answer but YAY and how lucky you both are to have each other!!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Marshall doesn't like to be picked up or held either...I try to do it for a few seconds and a good boy. I figure the more I do it the easier it will become. If you saw the face I got from him the first time I kissed him...it was pure horror  like he was never kissed or held so sad


----------



## Kbbargho (Mar 26, 2013)

Squee likes her kisses and strokes, I've even managed a belly run today &#55357;&#56833; but she hates being picked up.

How long have you had him? It's taken 18 months for Squee to let me tickle her tummy (only under her arms...actual belly is a no no). Think it must be same as Marshall, that lack of human contact


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks for the well-wishes and advice, guys! 



dt8thd said:


> You're getting a third kitty? That's such exciting news, BG!  Poor boy, he's been waiting so long, it's so wonderful that you're going to give him a home.


Yep, the family is growing. I signed the lease today (including the landlord acknowledging in writing that I have notified her about the kitties) so I officially have a home for myself plus three cats!



Kbbargho said:


> However, she's 2 now and we still can't pick her up. I'd put that down to a lack of contact with people


You know, it's funny - the boy who has lived his whole life at the shelter loves to be picked up and will "hug" me by putting his arms around my neck and burying his face against me.

I've had Maisie for six years, and he _still_ will rarely let me pick him up. He will sit on my lap for hours, though.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Congrats on finding pet-approved housing, I know that was a problem where you live. And more importantly, congrats on finding (or being found by) #3. I don't foresee any trouble in the shelter-to-apartment transition other than the usual hierarchy hissing.

In the last year, we've adopted out 3-yr, 4-yr, and 6-yr residents that I can think of off the top of my head. And everything has gone smoothly. These are the most bittersweet cases for shelter workers -- extreme happiness to see them finally into a forever home coupled with the sadness of not getting to see them again after having spent so much time with them.

Does the fellow have a name ... or a color/pattern?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

We're going to want pictures as soon as your settled!!


----------



## Cat Lover Lennie (Jan 7, 2013)

I adopted a 5mo old all black cat (not that that matters). He was found when he was real tiny, abandoned at a gas station. He had a prolapsed rectum. The shelter fixed his rectum up with surgery, but he was forever damaged in terms of trust. I brought him home and he immediately bonded with Rambo, who was also 5 months old at the time...but I'd had him since he was 6-8wks old. Pepper didn't even know how to play....Rambo taught him everything...except to trust humans. I was never able to pick him up and love on him. Once when my daughter was visiting for a week, he hid in my closet for the whole week....coming out only after everyone was asleep to eat and use the litter box. To me that was sooo sad. I always said that Rambo could exist without Rambo....but Pepper could not exist without Rambo. About 2yrs ago he just disappeared. I have no idea what happened. He was micro-chipped but I knew he would never allow himself to be saved. I pray he made it to the Rainbow Bridge without suffering. That's what some long-term "caged" cats are like....BUT it sounds like you have found a boy that really wants a home and to be loved. Bless you for giving him a chance at happiness. He will love you forever!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

CatLL, I hope Pepper found Peace...whether at the Bridge or even by some miracle, a Person he choose....


----------



## Cat Lover Lennie (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for your kind words.....I pray for a miracle too....can't bear to think of anything else.


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

NebraskaCat said:


> Congrats on finding pet-approved housing, I know that was a problem where you live. And more importantly, congrats on finding (or being found by) #3. I don't foresee any trouble in the shelter-to-apartment transition other than the usual hierarchy hissing.


Thanks!  Yeah, the housing search took months. I ended up finding this place because my now-retired priest happened to know a person.



> In the last year, we've adopted out 3-yr, 4-yr, and 6-yr residents that I can think of off the top of my head. And everything has gone smoothly. These are the most bittersweet cases for shelter workers -- extreme happiness to see them finally into a forever home coupled with the sadness of not getting to see them again after having spent so much time with them.


Yeah, I'm sure the shelter workers who have known him for years will have very mixed feelings about this (even though it's the outcome they're hoping for.) Hopefully it'll ease the blow a little that they'll be able to hear how he's doing, see pictures, and even visit him if they are so inclined.



> Does the fellow have a name ... or a color/pattern?


I haven't mentioned his name because he's not mine yet and I don't want to jinx it, but what the heck.  With the understanding that if I go in tomorrow and he's gone, I may be adopting a different cat...

His name is Bentley, and he's all-black. He has chronic respiratory problems, but I've been researching his medical needs and I think it's something I can handle.



Cat Lover Lennie said:


> I adopted a 5mo old all black cat (not that that matters). He was found when he was real tiny, abandoned at a gas station. He had a prolapsed rectum. The shelter fixed his rectum up with surgery, but he was forever damaged in terms of trust. I brought him home and he immediately bonded with Rambo, who was also 5 months old at the time...but I'd had him since he was 6-8wks old. Pepper didn't even know how to play....Rambo taught him everything...except to trust humans. I was never able to pick him up and love on him. Once when my daughter was visiting for a week, he hid in my closet for the whole week....coming out only after everyone was asleep to eat and use the litter box. To me that was sooo sad. I always said that Rambo could exist without Rambo....but Pepper could not exist without Rambo. About 2yrs ago he just disappeared. I have no idea what happened. He was micro-chipped but I knew he would never allow himself to be saved. I pray he made it to the Rainbow Bridge without suffering.


I'm sorry for your loss. Poor Pepper. Sometimes wounds are just too deep to fully heal. I hope his end was as peaceful as possible.


----------



## Cat Lover Lennie (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank you.....you are doing a wonderful thing in loving Bentley!

This is Pepper.


----------



## Cat Lover Lennie (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for your kind words. I hope for a miracle too....can't bear the thought of anything else.


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

Our Lisbeth came to us as a tiny baby - about 6 weeks old (180gms) having been starved, abused & dumped; with her litter. They spent 3 days in he box before someone looked and brought them to the shelter. One kitten was dead, two others took to the bottle and thrived but Lisbeth wouldn't feed. She was brought to us after another few days and we finally managed to get her feeding. It was never an easy path and she nearly died three times but we got there. 
She never left us as we just couldn't face putting her into the shelter and she had wormed her way deep into our hearts. She is now mostly healthy but is a very nervous, anxious little thing. She's about a year old now and has just decided that we can be trusted enough to sit on our knee - VERY occasionally. She doesn't like to be picked up or confined in any way but LOVES to pet patted & stroked and just purrs her head off when she's getting attention. This week she even let me brush her ... for 30 seconds! But hey, I'll take what I can get! 
Here she is -


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

Lisbeth is so cute! I'm glad to hear she's doing well! 

Good news today. I submitted my adoption application and it was approved. Bentley will be coming home next week! 

I'm sure it'll be a tough adjustment for him in some ways, but hopefully he'll be happy with us.


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

That's so exciting! Can't wait to hear about how everything went, and can't wait for some pictures!


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

HURRAH! Can't wait to see some photos and hear how he goes.


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

Congrats! I'm sure he will be a wonderful addition to your home!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks, everyone!  I'm very excited about bringing my sweet little guy home. Zephyr and Maisie tend to be pretty good with other animals (especially special needs pets - they can tell somehow) so while I'm sure there will be some issues in the transition, I anticipate a good result in time.


----------



## Luvkitties (Jan 22, 2009)

That's a wonderful news! Bentley is one lucky cat!  

Can't wait to see pictures of him in his new home!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Yeah!!! Looking forward to the new news about Bentley! I'm almost as excited as if it were me adopting again!!!! I think if I found a cat that hugged and snuggled into my neck I'd be putty!!


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

That's great news, I'm so happy for you, and for Bentley!


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

Just to let you guys know, Bentley came home today! 

I can't post pictures yet because my internet isn't hooked up at the new house and I can't upload photos at work, but I took some pics of his arrival and will share them when I can.

Bentley is understandably somewhat anxious but is settling in pretty well. He's been very cuddly with me - I think it helps that the bond is already there and we aren't starting from scratch. The other cats have smelled him through the door and seem unperturbed by his presence, just mainly curious.

So far, all is well! I'm really happy to have Bentley home.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Ahh....Thats good news!


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

Woot wooot woooooooooot!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

This is amazing outcome to me that a cat who lived his whole life in a shelter has now a loving home. Bet most people thought there was no hope. Good for you and I hope all goes well with your family.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Congratulations!  I'm excited to see your photos.


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks, guys! The transition is still going remarkably well. Bentley still has a lot to get used to - he'd never even been in a house before - but he's settling in and he seems to like it.

My plans for a slow introduction didn't work out as intended because all three of my cats can open doors, so they decided to meet each other ahead of schedule. There was a little wariness at first but no particular conflict. Zephyr and Maisie seem fine with having Bentley around.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

This is so exciting! Bentley has a Home!!
It sounds like its going pretty well!
His whole universe just opened up, after not having much space...
It sounds like your guys were impatient to meet him!


----------

